# Made it to no.20



## Molokai (May 10, 2014)

Today i spent a hour trying to figure out how much knives i made so far. Only counting one i did from template in steel to finish, not handles or rehandling old knives. I made it to no.20. Here are a couple i havent showed here. Wish i have more time for knife making



 


 

and one i did only handle, my personal knife, blank and HT made by @robert flynt, Thanks Robert. I will keep it and give it one day to my son.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2014)

Tom those are super, but that bottom knife is total freaky cool. Is there a way I could talk you into emailing me a template for that?


----------



## SDB777 (May 10, 2014)

Is that a resin/wood scale on the first one? Or pigment in the wood?


Scott (great stuff) B


----------



## Molokai (May 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tom those are super, but that bottom knife is total freaky cool. Is there a way I could talk you into emailing me a template for that?


if you think about Roberts knife, you have to ask him. Design and how it feel in hand is superb. Ok, i finished the handle, give me some credit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2014)

You get the credit of course!!!

Robert made the knife blank? Did it come roughed out and you ground it etc. tell us more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (May 10, 2014)

He made it completely. I just did the handle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (May 10, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Is that a resin/wood scale on the first one? Or pigment in the wood?
> 
> 
> Scott (great stuff) B



I really cant tell, i bough some woods from Tom aka @manbuckwal and this one was a peanut in the box. Thanks Tom. It says casted claro walnut


----------



## manbuckwal (May 10, 2014)

Molokai said:


> I really cant tell, i bough some woods from Tom aka @manbuckwal and this one was a peanut in the box. Thanks Tom. It says casted claro walnut


Yep, that was a piece of Claro walnut graft cast w blue .


----------



## Molokai (May 10, 2014)

My wife fell in love with the knife and wanted to keep it in the kitchen. Sorry dear, we need the money.


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2014)

I don't blame her. Your handle job did that blade justice. Well done.


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 10, 2014)

Amazing that you are only on your 20th. Great craftsmanship and already putting up training material for us nubs. I only hope my 20th knife is close to your quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (May 11, 2014)

I find it hard to believe that you've only made 20 knives so far!

Tom, you do top notch work with a high level of attention to detail. I always enjoy seeing your work posted. You seem to have a natural talent for this and appear to have mastered it very quickly.

Keep up the good work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 11, 2014)

Only thing I can say is, Tom you are a Master Craftsman, superb knives boss!! I also find it hard to believe that you have only made 20 with the skill shown in these! Superior work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RayBell (May 11, 2014)

Molokai knifes are going to be premium to collectors someday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------

